# My new loan horse



## KMSolomon (Nov 15, 2013)

I can now finally introduce to you my 9th animal addition ... This is Ruby, she is a 16 year old Hungarian Warmblood Mare and stands at 16.1hh. This beautiful girl is now mine on part loan for 3-4 days a week, she competes in Show Jumping and Cross Country and so in time I'll have the opportunity to compete with her at novice shows. After riding her in the arena and out hacking in all gaits all I can say is that she is an absolute dream with the smoothest canter I've ever ridden! I know that we are going to get on brilliantly and build such a strong bond! I'm allowed to do whatever I like whether it's flat work, pole work, no stirrups, jumping or hacking etc as well as the normal horse care duties. Here's to lots of fun and early morning rides with this lovely mare!

(This is not me in the photos, it's her owner.)


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

She looks lovely and it sounds like she will give you the opportunity to do lots of things together. I'm jealous


----------



## KingLuke1 (Aug 6, 2015)

She's really pretty. Good luck with all your equine competitions!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ruby's beautiful. She sounds ideal for you!.
A horse share is a great idea especially as they are so expensive to keep. 
How much does shoeing cost nowadays?


----------



## KMSolomon (Nov 15, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Ruby's beautiful. She sounds ideal for you!.
> A horse share is a great idea especially as they are so expensive to keep.
> How much does shoeing cost nowadays?


Most definitely, I couldn't afford one fully myself at this point in time so this is the best option for me!  shoeing is approx £60. x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Gosh, It all adds up but its worth paying for !


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Shoeing costs is dependant on what area you live in.

She is lovely.


----------

